

UK government plans switch to open source from Microsoft office suite - codeulike
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/29/uk-government-plans-switch-to-open-source-from-microsoft-office-suite

======
hnisnotreddit
This right here is why Steve Ballmer left a family vacation to attempt to
interrupt the Munich linux switch [1]. Free Software is steadily destroying
every market Microsoft attempts to dominate (including home entertainment
[2]).

It's as if Microsoft's worst fears from the Halloween Documents are coming
true. Will Azure be able to make up for all the lost revenue of the
Windows/Office/Home Entertainment divisions?

1
[http://news.cnet.com/2100-1016-1010740.html](http://news.cnet.com/2100-1016-1010740.html)

2\.
[http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/](http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/)

------
oever
They could save quite some money and gain security by switching to a mix of
WebODF, and OpenOffice/LibreOffice.

